# problem mit vlc und multicast streams

## warhawk

hallo,

ich habe mehrere vlans auf einem interface eingerichtet (jedes vlan mit einer eigenen mac-adresse statt der mac der physikalischen netzwerkkarte). normaler traffic funktioniert darüber auch wunderbar. wenn ich jedoch mit vlc einen multicast stream über eines der vlans anfordere sehe ich mit wireshark, dass ein igmp v3 membership report gesendet wird. da das netz hier aber nur igmp v2 versteht, passiert auch nichts. ändere ich igmp auf version 2 über /proc/sys/net/ipv4/all/force_igmp_version, dann wird ein igmp v2 report verschickt und der stream wird gesendet und kommt auf meinem vlan auch an und ich sehe den stream in wireshark auch untagged. allerdings interessiert das vlc irgendwie nicht, so dass er nichts anzeigt und auch in eventlog von vlc steht nichts bzw. in den statistiken wird angezeigt, dass er nicht ein byte empfangen hat. googlen hat irgendwie nichts gebracht, deswegen frag ich mal hier  :Smile: 

ps: ich habe mal testweise über vmware ein virtuelles windows gestartet, dessen netzwerkkarte über das vlan-interface gebridged war, so dass windows direkt über das vlan an das netzwerk konnte. die selbe version von vlc (nur eben unter windows) konnte den stream dann ohne problem abspielen, so dass ich den fehler bei der linuxversion des vlc vermute.

----------

## papahuhn

Probier doch mal mplayer aus, dann siehst du, ob es an vlc liegt.

----------

## warhawk

hmm... der mplayer zeigt ein ähnliches verhalten. wenn ich ihn starte (mit dem erzwungenen igmp v2) dann sendet das system ein membership report und der  stream wird gesendet. der mplayer ist jedoch der meinung, dass nichts kommt und schickt ein "leave group", so dass der stream wieder beendet wird. die frage ist nun, warum beide programme anscheinend den stream nicht sehen, obwohl ein korrekt an der rechner geschickt wird. das vlan sollte ja eigentlich kein problem sein, denn ich sehe ja im wireshark, dass das vlan tag entfernt wurde.

----------

## warhawk

update: ich habe mal das ganze vlan geraffel weggelassen. beim anfordern des streams verschickt das system wieder igmp v3 (was nicht gehen kann in dem netz hier) und beim manuellen umstellen auf igmp v2 kommt zwar der stream, aber weder vlc noch mplayer zeigen ihn an... langsam weiss ich nicht mehr weiter...

ps: mit ubuntu gehts - das kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen  :Smile: 

----------

## realterminator

>>>>  ps: mit ubuntu gehts - das kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen 

Wird dir wohl gar nichts anderes übrig bleiben !!!

----------

